# Christmas Trivia Quiz



## debodun (Dec 21, 2022)

A quiz I made up a few years ago to play at our family party. See how many you can answer correctly without looking up the answers.


*CHRISTMAS TRIVIA*​
1. Who is most famous for singing “Blue Christmas”? ____________________________

2. What well-know actor starred in the 1946 movie “It's a Wonderful Life”? _____________________

3. Which U.S. President was the first to have a Christmas tree in the White House?
a. Franklin Pierce
b. Franklin Roosevelt
c. Teddy Roosevelt
d. Abraham Lincoln

4. What popular composer wrote the holiday song “White Christmas”? _________________________

5. The poinsettia is a native plant in which country? _______________________________

6. In the poem “A Visit from St. Nicholas”, sugarplums are mentioned. According to Wikipedia, what are sugarplums?
a. gingerbread cookies
b. sugar-coated dried fruit
c. hard (boiled) candies
d. chocolate drops

7. True or false: Americans eat more turkey on Christmas than Thanksgiving? _____________

8. In which carol is this the last line of the first verse: “Christ is born in Bethlehem”?
_________________________________________


9. In the song “Frosty the Snowman”, to what civic figure did he lead the children?
_________________________________


10. In some European countries, wassailing is an old tradition. What would you be doing if you were wassailing?
a. caroling
b. drinking a special beverage
c. blessing fruit trees
d. any of these


----------



## tinytn (Dec 21, 2022)

1 .Elvis Presley
2.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2022)

2. James Stewart


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2022)

So far, so good.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2022)

3.Benjamin Harrison


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2022)

tinytn said:


> 3.Benjamin Harrison


My research indicates it was Pierce:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_House_Christmas_tree
https://potus-geeks.livejournal.com/1041903.html


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2022)

4.  Irving Berlin


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2022)

Yes on #4.


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2022)

Anyone want to continue with this. We're at question 5.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2022)

5. Mexico?


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2022)

Yes. On to #6.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2022)

6. C?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2022)

6.. C


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2022)

The answer to #6 is not C. Try again.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 25, 2022)

#6 is B, right??


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> #6 is B, right??


Yes, that's the correct choice.

Now #7.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2022)

7. True


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2022)

No, #7 is false. In America, more turkey is consumed on Thanksgiving.

https://web.extension.illinois.edu/turkey/turkey_facts.cfm

Try #8.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2022)

8. Hark, the Herald Angels Sing


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2022)

Eight down, 2 more to go:

9. In the song “Frosty the Snowman”, to what civic figure did he lead the children?
_________________________________


10. In some European countries, wassailing is an old tradition. What would you be doing if you were wassailing?
a. caroling
b. drinking a special beverage
c. blessing fruit trees
d. any of these


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2022)

9. ?

10. D


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2022)

You're correct with #10.

#9 is a traffic cop.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2022)

Thanks Deb!


----------

